# ترانيـــــــــم لوديع الصــــافى



## †gomana† (14 يونيو 2006)

*ترانيـــــــــم لوديع الصــــافى*





​
*لك التسبيح*​

*ربى تقبل*​

*هوذا إبنى الحبيب*​

*قلب ربى*​

*أنت عونى*​

*يا قلب فادى*​

*أيها الرب إلهى*​

*يارب تعجبكم*​ 
*منقووووول للامــــانة*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (14 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى يا جيجى*
*انا بصراحة مسمعتش قبل كده ترانيم لوديع الصافى*
*بس هاحملهم وهاسمعهم*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك*

:new4: :new4: :new4:​


----------



## †gomana† (15 يونيو 2006)

*وانا كمان الحقيقة انا اسمع عنه بس عمرى ماسمعتله حاجة*
*اهو جربى تسمعى الاول*
*ربنا معاكى يا ناردو ميرسيه*


----------



## kmmmoo (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## †gomana† (22 أغسطس 2006)

*ميرسيه لمرورك*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## بنت الله (22 أغسطس 2006)

مرسى خالص يا جى جى

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## دروب (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخت جمانة 
يا ريت تكملون باقي تراتيل الفنان الشماس المبدع وديع الصافي


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسى على الامانة كدة كويس علشان انا لسانى مكنش هيسكت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي جومانة
ترانيم روووووووعة


----------



## †gomana† (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسيه دينا ودروب ع مروركم 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## †gomana† (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسيه


----------



## †gomana† (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسيه ع مرورك اوسى 
ربنا معاك


----------



## †gomana† (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسيه اروجة عالمرور
ربنا معاك


----------

